# Angel's Delight



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

GoodMorning everyone it has been a while since i posted eversince the passing of my spot i have not been so good but starting to recover , I hope evryone is well !!!

So ever since my boy Spot passed on to rainbow bridge i have been very depressed and have not been keepin up with Luna face and now its quite bad We took to the groomers on wed and they really cut down her face under her eyes real short to try and remove stains but now everytime she stains i find it shows more????yesterday i actually tried brushing her teeth and realized her gums bleeding!! very worried need to call the vet and schedule cleaning she is going to be 1 in march and her teeth are quite bad????? first maltese never imagined she could have problems so soon, but the vet charges 350 $$$ got to find the money asap , could that be a reason she has such bad staining????I will schedule cleaning next week but nervous since they put them to sleep!!!!what is the procedure like is it dangerous for them ? never had to take any of my labbies their teeth always good and my Trinity is 3 years old and always checked so far so good my Spot was 8 and never needed cleaning. And another thing ever since she got back from groomers keeps scratching her ear ?? but no smell or discharge.....I was thinking of trying Angels delight but sooo expensive! so what do you guys think????should i try cleaning and if that does not work go for the angel's delight and i will tell them to check her ducts while asleep.



best regards

Anna


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes dental disease can cause tear stains. I would get her mouth fixed up and then do a good job of dental maintenance at home (brush those teeth a minimum of 3 days a week with doggy toothpaste). See how the stain is after that with just regular cleaning of her face. 
Toy dogs are more prone to dental disease as their mouths are often crowded. Most need good maintenance at home and regular dental cleanings as recommended by your vet. The more maintenance you do at home, hopefully the longer between dentals. 
My 11 year old gets his rotten teeth cleaned every 6 months and is very healthy. My 4 year old goes once a year. My 2 year old has never needed it. Each dog is different. The biggest thing you can do is brush.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

If you think her teeth are bad then have the vet assess them, and see what they say before scheduling a cleaning. But if this is the first time you've brushed her teeth then the bleeding gums can be normal - it should stop as you start to brush them more. With her ear, it could be irritated from plucking at the groomer. That happened to Perri once when his old groomer moved and the new one plucked too much I guess. The old one must have been more conservative about it, but since then I've told the current one to do minimal hair removal only as needed and haven't had a problem since. 
What is Angel's Delight?


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello Jamie how are you? thanks for always taking your time to answer my questions  , and thank you precious prince your dog is gorgeous yes it was kind of the first time I brushed her teeth , I feel so bad saying that but never thought at this young age i should be som concerned this what I love about this sight always learning ........


Anna


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys got off the phone with vet , and Luna will be going in on tuesday for evaluation of teeth and eyes and everything else that is worrying me and they told me that they would charge me 250 instead of 350 incase she needs cleaning and it would be done this friday if necessary ......

Anna
oxoxoxox


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I bought angels delight for my maltese suga a while ago ,it was rubbish ...Save your money.


----------



## squeak (Nov 26, 2009)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Feb 26 2010, 04:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890703


> Hey guys got off the phone with vet , and Luna will be going in on tuesday for evaluation of teeth and eyes and everything else that is worrying me and they told me that they would charge me 250 instead of 350 incase she needs cleaning and it would be done this friday if necessary ......
> 
> Anna
> oxoxoxox[/B]


Yes. February is dental month. Vet's normally charge a reduced rate that month. (Every year.) So if you are having routine cleanings done on your little ones February is the month to go with. Just thought everyone might like to know.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I haven't used Angel's Delight, but I have been using Angel's glow for Delilah. I give it to her 1/4 tsp every other day,(though the bottle says 1/8 tsp for her age/weight) sometimes every 2-3 days. She doesn't seem to have a staining problem, but I have noticed her eyes don't get watery like they were before I was using it. I also use 21st century tear/salivia stain remover pads. I use this to wipe around her mouth before she goes to bed at night and go behind it with a warm wash cloth over her face and eyes. The tear stain pads work good for clean up around the mouth, but do keep an eye out to make sure it's not drying out the coat around her mouth, which could cause breakage. 

I need to start brushing Delilah's teeth, but can't find a small enough toothbrush for her itty bitty mouth! I guess I have to order online somewhere.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

CET makes a mini finger brush thing. I usually just use a child's first toothbrush.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Kinda partial to the fingertip toothbrush I use on Pepper--she loves her puppy toothpaste, too, which helps a lot.


----------

